# Panasonic PT-AE1000 LCD Projector



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

LCD™ Display Technology
1100 ANSI Lumens
1920 x 1080 Native Resolution
16:9 Native Aspect Ratio
 
*11000:1 Contrast Ratio*
15.9 lbs
HDTV Ready


*Panasonic PT-AE1000 LCD Projector Information* 
Manufacturer Panasonic 
Manufacturer Part # PT-AE1000 
Production Status Announced 
Release Date NOV 2006 


*Panasonic PT-AE1000 LCD Projector Specifications* 
Aspect Ratio 16:9 (Native), 4:3 
Brightness (ANSI Lumens) 1100 ANSI Lumens 
Contrast Ratio 11000:1 
Display Type 0.74" D6 LCD with C2Fine 
Resolution (Native / Max) HD (1920 x 1080) 
Video Compatibility PAL, PAL-M, PAL-N, PAL 60, SECAM, NTSC, NTSC 4.43, 525i (480i), 525p (480p), 625i, (576i), 625p (576p), 750 (720)/50p, 750 (720)/60p, 1,125 (1,080)/24p, 1,125 (1,080)/50i, 1,125 (1,080)/50p, 1,125 (1,080)/60i, 1,125 (1,080)/60p 
Projection Lens F = 1.9 ~ 3.2 f = 22.4 ~ 44.8 mm 
Number of Colors 1.07 Billion Colors 
Size Dimensions (WxHxD) 18.1in. x 5.2in. x 11.6in. (45.97cm x 13.21cm x 29.46cm) 
Weight 15.9 lbs. (7.21 kg) 
Inputs S-Video x 1, Composite RCA x 1, D-sub HD 15-pin x 1, RCA pin (Y, PB/CB, PR/CR) x 2, *HDMI x 2* 
Control RS-232 x 1 
Power Supply 100 ~ 240 V / 50 ~ 60 Hz 
Power Consumption 240W (Standard) 0.08W (Standby with Fan Stopped) Projection Lens Lamp Type 165W UHM 
Lens Shift Horizontal: +/-40% Vertical: +/-100% 
Projection Mode Front, Rear, Table, Ceiling 
Projection Screen Size (Diagonal) 40in. ~ 200in. (101.6cm ~ 508cm) 
Throw Distance 3.9ft. ~ 40.7ft. (1.19m ~ 12.41m) 
Throw Ratio 100" @ 3 ~ 6m 
Optical Zoom 2x 
Vertical Keystone Correction +/- 30 Degrees 
Brightness Uniformity 85% 
H-Sync Range 30 ~ 70 kHz 
V-Sync Range 50 ~ 87 Hz 
Menu Languages English, French, German, Spanish, Italian, Chinese, Korean, Russian, Swedish, Danish, Norwegian, Polish, Czech, Hungarian, Portuguese, Thai 

Features 
14-bit gamma processing original LSI
Full HD-optimized Dynamic Iris with new algorithm
Waveform monitor function
Full HD-optimized Smooth Screen
Cinema Color Management
Progressive Cinema Scan (3/2 pulldown)
Scene-adaptive MPEG noise reduction
Lens-centered symmetrical design
Learning remote control 
Built-in test pattern 

In The Box  
Power cord
Wireless remote control unit
Batteries for remote control (UM-3 x 2)


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Is this the next giveaway? :waiting:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wouldn't that be exciting... I'd have to enter the giveaway myself... :R


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

I vote for adding it to the giveaway :T!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey sonnie

I have the old yet usefull ae-700, maybe time to sell it and upgrade! :daydream: 
If youre gonna do a giveaway on that.. I could do with saving some wedge for a change instead of blowing it all every 5 minutes summat new comes out! ha ha.
regards
SUB..:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... it would be hard to do a giveaway on that unit. Generally we trade out advertising for our giveaways and we don't have anyone advertising with us that sells those units right now. Maybe as we grow and get bigger we'll be able to do something this big.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

This site has it listed for sale, hopefully it should start filtering through fro Christmas

http://www.buchmann.ch/products/Panasonic_PT-AE1000.htm

Runs out at just over AU$7000, not bad for a full HD projector, hope it gets cheaper though.


----------

